# What is the point of PAX rating



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

This has probably already been answered but I am lazy:

From fUber's perspective: What, exactly, am I supposed to do with knowing the PAX rating? If I let the request ping out because the PAX has a 1.0 rating I still get dinged for not accepting. Is it just to prep me for a d'bag PAX that I am about to pick up??? Whats the point???

I get that as a driver I use the info to decide if I want to accept a ride but I don't think that is fUbers intention.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

The point is that Uber wants to motivate pax to be quick so you can be done and move on to the next fare.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

How does me knowing the PAX rating help with that?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

The point is that uber likes having a metaphorical noose around the drivers necks at all times.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

NachonCheeze said:


> How does me knowing the PAX rating help with that?


Email uber and ask. Please post their response here.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

NachonCheeze said:


> How does me knowing the PAX rating help with that?


They don't want drivers waiting forever for slow pax. Cancel, collect, move on to the next fare.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

best answer award goes to GrinsNgiggles......but...did I mention lazy somewhere


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

If you one star a PAX you don't get them again. You 5 star a PAX to let other drivers know it's a tipper. No other ratings matter.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Im not sure uber intended for this to happen but seeing a passenger with a low rating lets a driver know they could be in a rough trip especially if the eating os less than 3. Not to say higher rated pax cant also turn out to be terrible but it is less common.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

Its so you can give a bad passenger a 1 star and feel better about it. It has no actual consequence and most passengers don't even know they have a rating.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

I accepted a 4.2 pax today. I was actually surprised because they were really nice. Maybe they were REALLY drunk on other rides? On my ride they were 5 star... maybe they're trying to get their rating up? Most pax don't know that they're being rated by drivers.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

K-pax said:


> I accepted a 4.2 pax today. I was actually surprised because they were really nice. Maybe they were REALLY drunk on other rides? On my ride they were 5 star... maybe they're trying to get their rating up? Most pax don't know that they're being rated by drivers.


I picked up a 4.3 she was pleasant but my rating dropped .02 after the ride. I figure she low rates drivers so I assume drivers adjusted her rating post ride for downrating us.


----------



## Godwyn (Nov 14, 2016)

OlDirtySapper said:


> If you one star a PAX you don't get them again. You 5 star a PAX to let other drivers know it's a tipper. No other ratings matter.


Or you 2 star tippers and only accept low ratings so you secretly get all the tips, oh the mind games.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

I wish they would redo the rating system so an average un eventful ride is 3star. If they back seat drive too much the pax gets moved down to 2stars. 

If everyone is close to a 5, there is nowhere to go up. I mean what is the difference between a 4.8 pax and 4.9? Prob not much. Or a 4.6 and 4.8 even. That just means they may have gotten a bunch of 5 stars and sever 4 stars. Would you stay in a 4 or 5 star hotel without hesitation? Most likely.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

OlDirtySapper said:


> If you one star a PAX you don't get them again. You 5 star a PAX to let other drivers know it's a tipper. No other ratings matter.


That makes no sense, a high rating can't mean tipper. What if they tipped and got 4stars and tipped and got 5 stars. That means they are 4.5, but tip either way.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Really the only meaning behind the rating system is to have some sort of control over an uncontrollable situation. Call it macro management since micro managing every aspect is impossible. Over time, if someone consistently has issues, either the driver or pax, then the rating will eventually show that. It's all a huge statistical system. I imagine over 90% of rides are 4 or 5 star, that is why when you approach 4.5 stars they start considering deactivating you. That means 50 4 stars and 50 5 stars, but they like to see more like 75 5 stars and 25 4 stars.



NachonCheeze said:


> This has probably already been answered but I am lazy:
> 
> From fUber's perspective: What, exactly, am I supposed to do with knowing the PAX rating? If I let the request ping out because the PAX has a 1.0 rating I still get dinged for not accepting. Is it just to prep me for a d'bag PAX that I am about to pick up??? Whats the point???
> 
> I get that as a driver I use the info to decide if I want to accept a ride but I don't think that is fUbers intention.


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

OMG, really? 4.2, 4.3 is not a bad rating! I've seen pax with a 3.2 and 2.7 rating. 

When I get a ping and see those kinds of ratings, I know that the pax isn't just a non-tipper, I know that they're a puker, or a car-tear-aparter, or 7ppl wanting to cram in my UberX or (3)48yo men who can't live without their open container drinks for 8 whole minutes.............and when I say no they want to spend the whole 8min berating me bc "all the other Ubers(mommies) let them do it.........

You know, they are the bad pax at those ratings and we rate them not Uber. They are the ones that will make you crazy, abuse you and destroy your car for $3.75 and they definitely won't tip. 

Theyre the pax who are worth ignoring for the drop in %. They will be an aggravation and they will rate you a "1". Lose/lose

That pax rating system is for US not for Uber. Uber doesn't really care about that system unless a pax rating gets really low or they do something super-stupid. That is a warning system for us. It works too. I can tell by lower ratings how annoying my pax might be. Not always but in some cases. I'm in FL and we have gated communities. Often people with lower ratings have locked gates and they don't provide a way in without the driver jumping through hoops. I've stopped taking certain pings with low ratings based on this metric.


----------



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

NachonCheeze said:


> This has probably already been answered but I am lazy:
> 
> From fUber's perspective: What, exactly, am I supposed to do with knowing the PAX rating? If I let the request ping out because the PAX has a 1.0 rating I still get dinged for not accepting. Is it just to prep me for a d'bag PAX that I am about to pick up??? Whats the point???
> 
> I get that as a driver I use the info to decide if I want to accept a ride but I don't think that is fUbers intention.


To let us drivers know what to expect. It's kinda like when motorcycle rides will warn each other of cops nearby


----------



## SuperUberDuber (Jun 28, 2018)

NachonCheeze said:


> This has probably already been answered but I am lazy:
> 
> From fUber's perspective: What, exactly, am I supposed to do with knowing the PAX rating? If I let the request ping out because the PAX has a 1.0 rating I still get dinged for not accepting. Is it just to prep me for a d'bag PAX that I am about to pick up??? Whats the point???
> 
> I get that as a driver I use the info to decide if I want to accept a ride but I don't think that is fUbers intention.


Pick up the PAX and if they're a 1 rate them a 1 and you've instantly blocked said PAX from ever being paired with you again. Simple fix.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Rae said:


> OMG, really? 4.2, 4.3 is not a bad rating! I've seen pax with a 3.2 and 2.7 rating.


Really?


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

Really, all the time. All your pax have 4.9 ratings ?


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

NachonCheeze said:


> This has probably already been answered but I am lazy:
> 
> From fUber's perspective: What, exactly, am I supposed to do with knowing the PAX rating? If I let the request ping out because the PAX has a 1.0 rating I still get dinged for not accepting. Is it just to prep me for a d'bag PAX that I am about to pick up??? Whats the point???
> 
> I get that as a driver I use the info to decide if I want to accept a ride but I don't think that is fUbers intention.


At least you see the Pax rating. In Chicago they are blocked!


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Rating don't mean shit if drivers automatically five star the passenger.


----------

